# 75W Eleaf IStick Pico



## Cobrali (22/3/16)

Was looking into a backup mod and small mods were an option for me. I was discussing the mini volt/evic vtc mini with a friend and i see this new product come out..seems really compact and looks very interesting! Sorta like a regulated noisy cricket..lol! Might wanna get this as my backup when it comes out!  











Product introduction

75W Eleaf iStick Pico TC supports VW/Bypass/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR Mode. It features replaceable single 18650 Cell and compact size. With 2ml capacity, top filling and hidden adjustable airflow, Eleaf Melo 3 Mini is the best match for iStick Pico.


Parameters

Eleaf iStick Pico MOD

Size: 45.2mm x 23.2mm x 70.6mm

Wattage (maximum): 75W

Battery: 18650 cell (NOT included)

Mode: VW/Bypass/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR


Eleaf Melo 3 Mini

Capacity: 2ml

Size: 22.1mm x 54.6mm


iStick Pico TC Full Kit comes with

1 x iStick Pico MOD (without cell)1 x Eleaf Melo III Mini Atomizer1 x Eleaf EC 0.3ohm Head1 x Eleaf EC 0.5ohm Head4 x Seal ring1 x USB Cable1 x User Manual

Simple packing. Customary Packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.


Features

75W Max Output with compact size
VW/Bypass/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TCR Mode
Replaceable 18650 Cell
Elegant appearance in 5 colors
Top filling and hidden adjustable airflow




Power on and off: Install a high-rate 18650 battery(discharge current above 25A); press fire button 5 times continuously to turn on/off the device.

Vaping: Long press the fire button and take a puff.

Stealth function: While the device is on, simultaneously hold the fire button and the down button. This will allow you to switch between the Stealth on and off function.

Lock/unlock: While the device is on, simultaneously keep pressing up and down buttons for 2 seconds. This will allow to switch between lock and unlock.

Switch the display Mode: While the device is powered off, keeppressing up and down buttons simultaneously for 2 seconds, the display will rotate 180 degrees.

Shift between VW/Bypass/TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/TCR mode: While the device is on, press the fire button 3 times in quick succession, the first row will flash to indicate you entering the menu. Press the up or down button to switch between different modes. Then press the fire button one time to confirm the mode you chose.

How to charge: You can take out the lithium-battery from the device and then charge the cell itself. Moreover, it can also be charged in the iStick Pico via USB cable.

http://www.heavengifts.com/Eleaf-iStick-Pico-TC-full-Kit.html

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jenny (22/3/16)

I come to take the sofa

Reactions: Like 1


----------

